# Xbox 360 doesn't read any discs



## moses_nicholas (Jan 21, 2007)

My friend just bought an XBox 360 along with halo 3. It won't read anything, and he can't return it. It's still under warrenty so he can send it to microsoft, but that will take 3 months. Is there Anything quicker. According to microsft, it's simply broken. they did a test involving taking the hard disc out, if that helps you. Thank you.


----------



## Ha-y-n (Oct 28, 2004)

why can't you return it to where you bought it from?

It can take awhile for M$ to get to it, but it took 3 weeks to get mine back from when I called them to when I got it back. 2 weeks for my brother.

Good Luck!


----------



## 40sondacurb (Jan 14, 2005)

If you can return it to the store then do that. If you're within a month or two you can likely still swap it out for a brand new box rather than the refurbished one you will likely get from MS.


----------



## moses_nicholas (Jan 21, 2007)

Apparently, there's some kind of lawor something that stops us from exchanging it at the store. This seems very odd, but I guess that trading laws change from country to country. For us that means Switzerland, although a friend of mine in England says it would be against the English standard trading laws.


----------



## Van Hel Singh (Jul 24, 2006)

Just send to microsoft, I really doubt anyone here can fix it for you. It shouldn't take 3 months, probably a month at the max. Mine took about 2 or 3 weeks.


----------



## moses_nicholas (Jan 21, 2007)

It's been sent, I just wondered whether any body outside microsoft might know anything about it. One last question, have any of you ever had the problem happen again, after you sent it?


----------



## gary2112 (Nov 11, 2007)

is the xbox modded with a custum firmware


----------



## Van Hel Singh (Jul 24, 2006)

Nope, it was the first time it happend to me after having my 360 for about a year and a half. It will probably happen again in my 360's lifetime. But the 3 year warranty extension helps.


----------

